# Does acetone dissolve shellac?



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Does acetone dissolve shellac?

Not as a substitute for alcohol, I mean in as far as damaging shellac finishes.


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes, Acetone is a powerful solvent and dissolve just about anything. Be very careful around shellac finishes.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Acetone also attacks your liver , keep it off of your skin!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Isopropanol AKA iosopropal ahcohol will also with less human dangerous effects. * BUT DON"T USE EITHER AROUND FLAMES OR SPARKS*


----------

